Ask HN: What's broken in healthcare and how would you fix it? - jaypaulynice
======
jrnichols
I almost hate to say it, but Trump's idea makes more sense. I can buy my car,
homeowners, life, etc insurance from a company across state lines, why were
health insurance companies prohibited? Obamacare was a huge disaster. A lot of
the provisions could have been taken care of in other ways.

The Affordable Care Act was mostly written by the former CEO of WellPoint, a
health insurance company.

Why can't we buy drugs from Canada? Why are our high drug prices here
subsidizing the rest of the world? Removing most of the health insurance
companies might be a good start. bureaucrats answering to shareholders should
not be involved in healthcare decisions.

------
leanthonyrn
I can go to any bank ATM in the U.S. and securely access my funds. The
infrastructure in transparent, secure, and seamless. I can go two separate
hospitals in different states and the same is not true for my healthcare
information. I know efforts are in place to correct this, but if we can send a
probe to Pluto, we can put a system in place to share healthcare records.

------
Arbinv
Health payer system. 100% screwed. Start from ground up and build ONE simple
single payer system and remove ~7-10% of the cost of healthcare immediatly.

------
gjolund
Profit motive.

Burn it down and rebuild with a single payer system.

